
GitHub Hacktoberfest 2016 - kenrick95
https://github.com/blog/2260-hacktoberfest-is-back
======
Nzen
DigitalOcean and Github sponsored event. Sign up, submit four pull requests,
and they'll send you a shirt. Ends Oct 31. Also has a spot for repo owners to
advertise collaboration ready issues.

~~~
positr0n
It's not clear. 4 pull requests on any project? Or does it have to be to close
an issue with the 'hacktoberfest' label?

~~~
meta_AU
Any project on GitHub. The labels are just too make it easier to find stuff to
do.

~~~
Arcsech
Thanks - I was confused by this too.

Also, do you just need to open the PRs, or do they have to be merged before
Oct. 31?

Also also, what's to stop me from making an empty project and opening 4 pull
requests against it just to get the t-shirt?

~~~
kbhat
Nothing. It's based on the honor system.

